# Fun Items und Spaß in WoW



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier könnt ihr alles posten was man lustiges/schönes in WoW machen kann:

-Mit den Ingi sachen rumspielen x3

-Wenn man einen Schami spielt mit den anderen ein Geisterwolfwettrennen von Ogri nach Donnerfels

-Mit seinem PvP Char spielen

-Andere mit Schneebällen abwerfen

-Männlein/Weiblein Transformationen 

-Dampfpanzer battle(Geht nur als Ingi )

-Schöne Screens von sich und seiner Gilde machen

-Wenn man schnell gelvlt hat und Gebiete ausgelassen hat, sich die anschauen und schöne Screens machen

-Als Allianzler wenn man Schurke oder Feraldudu die Hordler(vor Ogri) die aus dem Duell kommen töten (a s o z i a  l) [Bin Hordler >.<]
bei
- Und als Hordler das selbe in Goldhain/Eisenschmiede. Das Vanishen aber nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- An die Klassen die einen Knockback können wie zB der Firemage mit Druckwelle die feindliche Fraktion von Plattformen stoßen (zB Höllenhalbfeuerinsel beim Bollwerk), 

-Als Priester mindcotrollen und in Gegner rennen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Etwas fies(man solte es nur mit denen machen die spaß verstehen und keine fremden nehmen)Man schnappt sich einen Hexer und noch einen Mitspieler dann lädt man unter einem vorwand irgendein aus der gilde/freundesliste ein und castet ein Herbeirufungsportal des Hexers zB In Nagrand oben bei den schwebenden Felsen(Am besten über dem Rand) der geportete Spieler  fällt direkt runter und stirbt...^^ Ich würde empfehlen wenn ihr es bei Fremden macht Die Reppkosten zu zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alternativ kann man ihn auch in die Arena der Gurubashi porten und ihn dort campen, das ist aber unter aller Würde >.<

- Als Magier casten das man langsamer fällt, aufmounten und irgendwo runter springen zB in Nagrand/Zangarmarschen (auf den Pilzen landen xD)

-Als low Lvler Duelle gegehn höhere machen =)

-Mit einen paar Freunden anfangen in zB Ogri vor dem Ah zu tanzen, irgendwann tanzen alle die vorbeikommen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war´s erstmal, wenn mir noch was einfällt schreibe ich es dazu=)

Jeder der noch Ideen hat kann sie ja dazuschreiben.

MfG Dream


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2009)

Donsantos hut besorgen samt von schneider den anzug und schuhe und mit 2 anderen kameraden die drei amigos mimen in wow^^


----------



## Kiffat (20. Juli 2009)

wenn wer um gold bettelt in og als jäger in grp einladen und irreführung geben und dann auf nen npc schiessen (weiß net mehr von welcher fraktion/ wie der heisst)^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

im /g schreiben (als alli) 
[Gilde][Orcisch] Gar`tak kek.
dann kommt
[Gilde] Lol wie machst du dass
[Gilde] Alt + f4 druecken


als hordler halt [Geminsprache] oder wie das heisst


----------



## Magexe (20. Juli 2009)

> -Etwas fies(man solte es nur mit denen machen die spaß verstehen und keine fremden nehmen)Man schnappt sich einen Hexer und noch einen Mitspieler dann lädt man unter einem vorwand irgendein aus der gilde/freundesliste ein und castet ein Herbeirufungsportal des Hexers zB In Nagrand oben bei den schwebenden Felsen(Am besten über dem Rand) der geportete Spieler fällt direkt runter und stirbt...^^ Ich würde empfehlen wenn ihr es bei Fremden macht Die Reppkosten zu zahlen smile.gif
> Alternativ kann man ihn auch in die Arena der Gurubashi porten und ihn dort campen, das ist aber unter aller Würde >.<



dane für die idee glei ma heude abend machen ^^ aber am besten wäre eig. einen unter level 70 da hoch porten^^ wenn der Ruhestein CD hat wirds lustig ^^
aber das ganze kann man auch machen, wenn man lowies nach dala porten soll ^^...einfach portal auf dieser kleinen Insel neber dala machen entweder druf versauern lassen oder das mit dem runterfallen ^^


----------



## Esda (20. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> -Dampfpanzer battle (Geht nur als Ingi )



Geht auch mit den coolen kleinen Robos, die man vorletztes Jahr zu Weihnachten bekommen hat, die bomben sich gegenseitig mit kleinen Raketen weg.
Genauso gut sind natürlich Krachbummflitzer im Raid, vor allem, wenn einer den Boss pullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich Langeweile hab, pack ich entweder meinen Blizzbärenbaby oder mein Glimmernetzviech aus, legs an die Leine und spazier langsam durch Dalaran. Kumpel von mir ist mal mit seinem Bären mitgekommen. Das sieht schon nett aus, so nach Familienspaziergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Geht auch mit den coolen kleinen Robos, die man vorletztes Jahr zu Weihnachten bekommen hat, die bomben sich gegenseitig mit kleinen Raketen weg.
> Genauso gut sind natürlich Krachbummflitzer im Raid, vor allem, wenn einer den Boss pullt
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe =)

Du noch alls Taurin?! man könnte denken ihr seit aus dem Zoo ausgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (20. Juli 2009)

In nem Raid hat wer mal diese Doofe Eisenbahn aufgestellt. Am Anfang war es recht lustig. Aber mit der Zeit voll nervig.

Oder nach einem Gildentreffen mit 3 10er Schlachtzügen durch die nächste Instanz gerannt. Bei uns war es Schadowfang.


----------



## Mdruffy (20. Juli 2009)

Man schreibt in Gilden chat 

/cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?

Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD


----------



## Esda (20. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> Du noch alls Taurin?! man könnte denken ihr seit aus dem Zoo ausgebrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neee, nich mit nem Blödelf bzw ner Untoten an der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merriadoc12 (20. Juli 2009)

lol da sind schon geile sachen dabei das mit dem porten muss ich auch mal ausprobieren^^

Was auch noch recht lustig ist:
Sich mindestens einen Freund suchen der mitmacht so nen Zepelin in dala kaufen und dann (am besten in einer hauptstadt wo viele leute rumlaufen) in der bewgung gegenseitig den zepelin zu werfen. Wenn mans richtig macht fliegen die zepeline hinter einem her laden aber trotzdem in der tasche und man kann in nochmal verschicken. Der witz daran zu Fuß is man schneller als die zepeline (natürlich haben schurken und druiden einen praktischen vorteilwenns ums weglaufen geht)
EIN wichtiger TIPP: vorher grafik runterdrehen das geht ziemlich auf die leistung aber auch auf die der spieler in der umgebung.^^


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> neee, nich mit nem Blödelf bzw ner Untoten an der Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist dann der Wärter der macht ein spaziergang mit euch, das ihr nich abhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




geile Idee xD



Weiter so =)


----------



## Kleiderschrank (20. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




das is ja geil xDDD, echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (20. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD



Muss ich dan gleich mal ausprobieren *g*

naja und sonst  noggenfogger elixier und mamut -> süß und witzig zugleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (20. Juli 2009)

Als Schamane:

Elementar Skillen
Rüstung ausziehen
zu jemandem hinfliegen
Gewitter machen
zusehen wie man selbst runterfliegt und stirbt, jedoch der Gegner auch abgemountet wird und draufgeht + Reppkosten hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Als Schamane:
> 
> Elementar Skillen
> Rüstung ausziehen
> ...



Ich find das aber auch lustig mit der Druckwelle, du stribst sogar nicht^^

Achja noch was fieses aber geiles =)

Wenn ihr pala spielt/schurke und ihr seht einen low lvl oder anderen und er ist infight..stunnt ihn und schaut wie er an den monstern stribt xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat mehr Style als simples killen geht auch bei Leuten mit gleichem lvl


----------



## Jerkia (20. Juli 2009)

Hey,
als Dudu sich das 20k mammut holen oder den Chopper. Oben bei naxx auspacken, paar sekunden später sitzt schon der erste trin. 
Dann einfach runterreiten in flugform wecheln und dein "Partner" geht schnell sterben wenn er keine guten Reflexe hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Jerkia


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Stunnen kann zum Bann führen. Hat n'Freund von mir schmerzlich erfahren müssen.

Das Rätsel mit /gquit ist alt, aber zieht besonders bei jungen Gilden immer noch ganz gut. Die Rauswürfe aber auch. Dennoch ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem abmounten der anderen Klassen funktioniert leider schlecht auf einem PvE Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich gehe ja immer mal wieder gerne auf Bot-Suche. Hab aufm PvE Realm einen 80er Ally und einen 80er Hordy. Sobald einer gefunden wurde, wird bei Bedarf auf Gegnerfraktion gewechselt und PvP aktiviert.
Die meisten Bots sind doof genug irgend einen Fehler zu machen und dich anzuhauen. Dann is Killing-Time.
Finde das amüsanter als die Typen zu melden (was ich nach 3-4 Bottoden dann aber auch noch mache).


----------



## Teradas (20. Juli 2009)

-Wenn in Donnerfels ein Allianzraid ankommt als Eule mit Taifun(Hoffe das ist der Zauber)alle vom fahrstuhl da runterkicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (20. Juli 2009)

"[Gilde]: Wenn man /gquit eingibt kommt jetzt na Abfrage ob man wirklich verlassen will... grad ausprobiert ^^"
"xy hat die Gilde verlassen."
"yz hat die Gilde verlassen."
"xz hat die GIlde verlassen."

kA, obs inzwischen wirklich ne Abfrage gibt, aber war schon etwas erheiternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (20. Juli 2009)

Packt die schwarze Tigerkatze aus, wenn ein anderer Spieler mit dem Stinktier-Pet vorbei kommt. Das ist echt sehenswert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Juli 2009)

Super ists auch, sich in Dalaran hinstellen und
/me ignoriert euch jetzt. 
zu schreiben, letztens haben sich dann ein paar im /2 beschwert das ich sie jetzt ignoriere...

Oder mitten unterm gildeninternen Raid
/me hat die Gilde verlassen.

Aber auf sowas kommt man auch nur spätnachts wenn man grad von ner Party heimkommt : D


----------



## Thuzur (20. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




Auch wenn´s vielleicht schon alt ist (ist das mit der Sprache und ALT+F4 auch) - eine herrliche Idee!
Eignet sich auch für eine Random-Gruppe. Wenn da einer dabei ist der nur nervt einfach schreiben: "wenn Du keinen Bock mehr hast mach doch /gquit und verlass unsere Gruppe".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Freut mich das der Thread euch gefällt und eure Ideen sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe jeder von euch kennt noch die Axt "Seelenspalter" aus Bt.
So, mir war langweilig, ich stell mich mit meinen alten Raideq von lvl 70 bissl in Dalaran rum.
So, erster Whisper...
Person:Woher isten die Axt?
Ich: Die kannste in Theramore kaufen.
Person:Cool, wie teuer ist die?
Ich: Kostet nix, bekommste geschenkt.
Person: BOAH HAMMER kannst du mich nach Theramore bringen bitteeeeee?


2. Whisper:
Person:Cool, wo ist das EQ her?
Ich: SW
Person: Vom Gastwirt oder was?!
Ich: lol^^


----------



## Neother (20. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ja zugeben das ich WoW nur aus Spaß spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was sehr lustig ist und verwirrt immer die anderen, einfach Schneebälle werfen dann sind die erst mal verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wenn mal wieder im /2 kommt:" Hat jemand Gold für mich?" Gehe ich auf Handeln gebe dem 10 s mit dem Kommentar, nun Tanz.. Meist kommt nur ein k'noob aber mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (20. Juli 2009)

Hehe ... fühle mich ein wenig ertappt xD

So hoch fliegen wie es geht, absteigen und langsamer Fall casten...
Wenn man schnell genug castet, !!direkt!! nachdem man abgestiegen ist, (einfach im interface nebeneinander legen)
nimmt der Char die "Schwimmposition" ein und man schwimmt gewissermaßen durch die lüfte xD

Ansonsten bin ich immernoch dabei den perfekten Sturzflug zu üben.
Situation:
Man fliegt irgendwo in der gegend rum... aufeinmal erscheint auf der Minimap so nen kleiner Gelber Kreis,
welcher ein Kraut verspricht. Dann heißt es schnell sein.... absteigen... und so kurz wie möglich vorm aufschlagen den langsamen Fall casten.
Schwierig abzuschätzen *g* aber immerwieder lustig.


----------



## Neother (20. Juli 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> ...nimmt der Char die "Schwimmposition" ein und man schwimmt gewissermaßen durch die lüfte xD



Looool, das will ich mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht bestimmt sehr geil aus, zu Hordlerzeiten habe ich mich des öfteren versucht unter OG zu kommen und eines Tages.. tataaa hatte ich es geschafft. 
War zwar etwas kompliziert aber es hat geklappt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beweise nur auf anfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (20. Juli 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Text...
> So hoch fliegen wie es geht, absteigen und langsamer Fall casten...
> Wenn man schnell genug castet, !!direkt!! nachdem man abgestiegen ist, (einfach im interface nebeneinander legen)
> nimmt der Char die "Schwimmposition" ein und man schwimmt gewissermaßen durch die lüfte xD
> Text...



geht auch viel leichter: in Fluggestalt nach Brunnhildar fliegen. Dort verwandelt man sich dann in eine fliegende, schwimmende große blaue Tante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emanuel333 (20. Juli 2009)

hehe, sind ja einige lustige sachen gekommen bis jetzt ;-) aber mir fällt da auch noch was ein: wenn man in 1k winter angreifer ist, erscheint das portal ja erst genau dann, wenn die schlacht beginnt. Und als noch 15 Sekunden bis zum Start waren, hab ich meinen Bohrer vom Braufestevent der einen nach UBRS bringt gestellt (das aufstellen dauert 10 sekunden), unzwar genau an die stelle wo das Portal kommt. Zack, 8 Leute waren in den Schwarzstiefelfelsen ;-)  Geht sogar noch besser als Mage, wenn man ein Portal hinstellt, da es dem 1k winter portal viel ähnlicher sieht, aber viele Leute klicken in den Letzten sekunden einfach nur noch wild auf die stelle, an der das Portal erscheint =D


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> hehe, sind ja einige lustige sachen gekommen bis jetzt ;-) aber mir fällt da auch noch was ein: wenn man in 1k winter angreifer ist, erscheint das portal ja erst genau dann, wenn die schlacht beginnt. Und als noch 15 Sekunden bis zum Start waren, hab ich meinen Bohrer vom Braufestevent der einen nach UBRS bringt gestellt (das aufstellen dauert 10 sekunden), unzwar genau an die stelle wo das Portal kommt. Zack, 8 Leute waren in den Schwarzstiefelfelsen ;-)  Geht sogar noch besser als Mage, wenn man ein Portal hinstellt, da es dem 1k winter portal viel ähnlicher sieht, aber viele Leute klicken in den Letzten sekunden einfach nur noch wild auf die stelle, an der das Portal erscheint =D



Portale über andere Portale stellen kommt immer gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau wie Hexerportale und drüber eines das in eine Stadt geht. Es verschwinden immer welche.

Was auch Spaß macht: Posende Spieler die angeblich AFK sind mit "jungem Gemüse" bewerfen.
(Kriegt man bei den Kochquests des öfteren)
Wenn das Riesenmegamammut plötzlich gaanz klein ist, sieht man wer wirklich AFK ist.

Die meisten klicken es 2 Sekunden nach dem Wurf weg. Soviel zu AFK sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timminator (20. Juli 2009)

Nen Freund von mir ist Dudu und die können ja auch in der Flugform porten. Es war damals glaube ich Bollwerk hero, da ist er über den Abgrund geflogen, hat von da den port gestartet und ich stand oben auf dem Stein und hab mitgeholfen. War wirklich schön zu sehen wie da 2 Leute runter fallen die wir geportet haben^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2009)

In Nethersturm,glaube ich Flugrennen Quest machen. Beim letzten, ihn gewinnen lassen und dann wieder starten.

Oder mit der Tanzenden Flamme,Goblin Gumbo und Picknick für Verliebte/den Grill an der Küste des Schlingendorntals ein Picknick mit Freunden veranstalten, wer dazu kommen will muss zahlen^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Juli 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Was auch Spaß macht: Posende Spieler die angeblich AFK sind mit "jungem Gemüse" bewerfen.
> (Kriegt man bei den Kochquests des öfteren)
> Wenn das Riesenmegamammut plötzlich gaanz klein ist, sieht man wer wirklich AFK ist.


Du benutzt die dafür?

Hab nen anderen Verwendungszweck dafür gefunden.
Man kennt es doch. Man muss mal wieder öde Dailys für Repgold machen. Aber was steht da vor dem Quest-NPC? Ein AFK Taure bzw. Draenei mit seinem super tollen Mammut, Bär, Elekk, etc und versperrt den Weg zum Questgeber.
Auf die höfliche Art wollen die meisten jedoch nicht weggehen. Was hilft da? Genau! Ein Wurf mit jungem Gemüse, gefolgt von einem: 'Ich hab dich gewarnt!'

Und wer weiss, wie man den Leuten den Looping beibringt? Ist etwas schwer. Man muss
'Del' + 'Umschalt' + 'Alt'  + 'Pfeil oben bzw. unter (Rolle vorwärts/rückwärts) + 'Ctrl' drücken...


Edit meint:
Wie viele wohl kurzzeitig ausm Spiel gegangen sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (20. Juli 2009)

timminator schrieb:


> Nen Freund von mir ist Dudu und die können ja auch in der Flugform porten. Es war damals glaube ich Bollwerk hero, da ist er über den Abgrund geflogen, hat von da den port gestartet und ich stand oben auf dem Stein und hab mitgeholfen. War wirklich schön zu sehen wie da 2 Leute runter fallen die wir geportet haben^^



Sorry kann Dir grad nicht folgen... Seit wann können Druiden porten?


----------



## Poserritter (20. Juli 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Super ists auch, sich in Dalaran hinstellen und
> /me ignoriert euch jetzt.
> zu schreiben, letztens haben sich dann ein paar im /2 beschwert das ich sie jetzt ignoriere...
> 
> ...




haha ja sowas mach ich auch gern. Ich schreib irgendwann im Raid: /me bekommt Beute: [Link eines Epixx in der Tasche]

nett als Schurke: /me bekommt Beute durch Taschendiebstahl an %t: 55g 23s 37k


----------



## timminator (20. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Sorry kann Dir grad nicht folgen... Seit wann können Druiden porten?


Ich meine normale Portsteine vor inis, wie vor Naxx und Ulduar. Druiden können dort den Port starten während sie in ihrer Flugform sind, können also auch mal nen bissel nach hinten über nen Abgrund gehen und dann den Port am Versammlungsstein starten.


----------



## Poserritter (20. Juli 2009)

hahaaa voll gelacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub Gamon brauchtn Port nach Dala, da sind mehr Leute^^ 
Neuer Char..:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (20. Juli 2009)

> Achja wenn euch jemand um Gold anbettelt legt 2k in das Handelsfenster und geht mim Hund spazieren oder so...^^
> 
> Der wartet und bettelt um´s Gold =)



Dann kommt der kleine bruder und klick...^^


ps. schöne liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delorion (20. Juli 2009)

Im Raid einfach mal ins TS sagen: "Ich hab hier noch Manaöl. Wem darf ich den Kolben einreiben?"


----------



## derbolzer (20. Juli 2009)

Oder mann Schreibt Zb als Schurke In einer city im AH

/me Begeht Taschendiebstahl an euch und erbeutet XX an dir   (XX steht fur den betrag den ihr da eingeben möchtet )

dann Bekommt ihr Min 
 3 Wisper Mit
" Hey gebe mir das Gold Wieder sonst Schreibe ich ein Tickit"
5 Wisper Mit
" Hey seit wann kann es den der schurke taschendiebstahl auch an echten spielern "
3 Wisper mit
" Hey du sack Welcome Ignor "
der Spiele XX Ignoriert euch jehtz


...

Viel spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und PS eine Frage ?! : 
es sind Doch Momentan  Sommerferien oder ;D ??  ich glaube schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (20. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




made my day

genial xD


----------



## Shirokun (20. Juli 2009)

Als magier portal nach Darna machen kurtz bevor die 1k schlacht anfängt^^
mit priester duell machen und dann übernehmen und jemanden runterspringen lassen^^ (wie oft habe ich das damals vor brt gemacht^^)


----------



## timminator (20. Juli 2009)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Oder mann Schreibt Zb als Schurke In einer city im AH
> 
> /me Begeht Taschendiebstahl an euch und erbeutet XX an dir   (XX steht fur den betrag den ihr da eingeben möchtet )


Schlechte Idea ich hab nun ne ganze Menge Tickets bekommen xD


----------



## Megamage (20. Juli 2009)

timminator schrieb:


> Schlechte Idea ich hab nun ne ganze Menge Tickets bekommen xD



ROFL? Warum?


----------



## Azashar (20. Juli 2009)

-Easter Eggs in WoW => Beispiel:Scherbenwelt Kampfmeister He-Man mit zulianischen Kriegstiger (He-Man verarsche)
-Anagramme Matthias Lehner und Emalon aka Arthas Menethil und no lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timminator (20. Juli 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> ROFL? Warum?


Weil ich angeblich ihr Gold gestohlen habe.


----------



## ManaXxL (20. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> im /g schreiben (als alli)
> [Gilde][Orcisch] Gar`tak kek.
> dann kommt
> [Gilde] Lol wie machst du dass
> ...



xD das muss ich auch mal machen ^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (20. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> Donsantos hut besorgen samt von schneider den anzug und schuhe und mit 2 anderen kameraden die drei amigos mimen in wow^^




Das ist mal echt ne geile Idee !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (20. Juli 2009)

timminator schrieb:


> Weil ich angeblich ihr Gold gestohlen habe.



HeHe, Geil, muss ich mal mit meinem Schurken Twink ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juli 2009)

Als Hexenmeister kann man soviel unsinn anstellen :>
-Selbstmord
-Bei irgendeinem Boss wo die Türen sich verschliessen ausserhalb der Tür den Zirkel stellen, und den Boss bei der Raidpause mit dem Pet pullen, dann rausporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Oder DAs hier! ---> http://www.wegame.com/watch/Auction_House_Ownage/
Extremst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Trick funzt so: In der Drachenöde gibt es Mobs die jenachdem welche Art von Zauber man zuerst auf sie wirkt einen Reflektionsschild gegen jene Magieart buffen. 
Also...man schiesse einen Schattenzauber auf den Mob, lässt sich von Freunden im AH oder Gasthaus oder iwo sonst porten, Wartet auf die Schattenreflektion, castet dann Saat der Verderbnis und killt den Mob (Leerwandlerschild nicht vergessen sonst explodiert die Saat zu früh!) Dann Port annehmen, am Zielort Schild wegklicken und...BÄM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Lowies mit weniger als 800 HP sterben :>
Imba Bankchar und lowiefilter xD


----------



## Allysekos (21. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Gnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noggenfogger verkleinerung abbekommen,sodass man kleiner als Hase wird,siehe http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/bfb5-l-jpg.html
Und mit so einem mini jedem 10K krits reinhauen,obwohl die dich nicht mal anklicken können.


----------



## Vetsu (21. Juli 2009)

Unter Stormwind gehen , bis zum Hafen laufen und wenn jemand vorbeikommt aus der Wand laufen und erschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs heute gemacht und der Typ stand erstmal 2 Minuten wie angewurzelt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal die Saatbombe, als mein Kumpel sie macht und wir cA 6 Rp-ler gekillt haben XD

http://www.wegame.com/watch/RpOwnage_in_Goldshire/


----------



## Zhou Tai (21. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Saatbombe, als mein Kumpel sie macht und wir cA 6 Rp-ler gekillt haben XD
> 
> http://www.wegame.com/watch/RpOwnage_in_Goldshire/


lol super geil 
ich hab früher gern mit der stimme andere gechattet also so in etwa
 /g  BLABLA fussel bla (dann im chta solange leertaste drücken bis man das geschrieben net mehr sieht dann normal schreiebn was diese person sagt das rutsch dann automatisch in die zweite  reihe udn man hat eben zufällig genau zur selben zeit wie die person geschreiben ) 
[Gilde] [YX] sagt: Hab hubau
aber leider geht das nun nicht mehr Blizz..pardon kalter Darmwind hat das so geändert das immer man das immer erkennen kann.


----------



## Ragnarok1077 (21. Juli 2009)

fies ist es auch mehrere feindliche mops pullen und zu nem anderen spieler ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn man kurz vorm sterben is)


----------



## Punkrawk (21. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> im /g schreiben (als alli)
> [Gilde][Orcisch] Gar`tak kek.
> dann kommt
> [Gilde] Lol wie machst du dass
> ...


jo, das hab ich auch schon gemacht einfach [orkisch] und irgendwas blödes wie krolawfkeg doraf......hat ne menge fragen in der gilde aufgeworfen...*g*


----------



## Nicodemus84 (21. Juli 2009)

Die Eisenbahn vorm Portal zu 1k Winter aufstellen! ^^


----------



## Chelrid (21. Juli 2009)

was wir auch immer wieder mal machen:

Mensch erstellen, und nackt von nordhain nach Beutebucht laufen.

ist immer wieder lustig, wenn man ins Schlingendorntal reinkommt, kommt einem schon der erste tiger entgegen ^^


----------



## -cqwerty (21. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> was wir auch immer wieder mal machen:
> 
> Mensch erstellen, und nackt von nordhain nach Beutebucht laufen.
> 
> ist immer wieder lustig, wenn man ins Schlingendorntal reinkommt, kommt einem schon der erste tiger entgegen ^^


 

und dann ?


----------



## Klondike (21. Juli 2009)

sind nette ideen dabei :-) 





_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stunnen kann zum Bann führen. Hat n'Freund von mir schmerzlich erfahren müssen.



mit sicherheit kassierst du keinen bann wenn du nen spieler der anderen fraktion stunst...das ist kein griefplay
was anderes (ist nun nur nen beispiel) es war nicht erlaubt die mobs anderer spieler zu bannen


----------



## Chelrid (21. Juli 2009)

Vetsu schrieb:


> Unter Stormwind gehen , bis zum Hafen laufen und wenn jemand vorbeikommt aus der Wand laufen und erschrecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie kommt man denn bitte unter sturmwind?


----------



## Chelrid (21. Juli 2009)

-cqwerty schrieb:


> und dann ?




du weißt vorher nie wer zu erst unten ankommt, weil wenn du stirbst wirst ja zum friedhof geportet. und es gibt ne regel, dass du dich dort nicht wiederbeleben darfst, sondern musst zu deinem leichnam laufen. und wenn der friedhof z.b. im süden ist, du aber im norden gestorben bist, musst du erst als toder nach norden und dann wieder nach süden, in derzeit machen die anderen bisschen strecke gut... und dazu noch im ts... dann entstehen von ganz alleine sätze wie "hilfe der affe auf dem weg hat mich gesehen" (es gibt auf dem weg nach bb runter einen schwarten affen der steht direkt auf der straße)....


----------



## Zhou Tai (21. Juli 2009)

Hättest erwähnen sollen dass das ein Wettrennen ist es hat so geklungen als ob du das alleine machst


----------



## zuckerle (21. Juli 2009)

coll icst auch wenn der heal ein baum ist, gibs ein emote das man den baum anpinkeln kann! unser dudu hat sich so aufgeregt das er sofort off gegangen is lol!!!


----------



## -cqwerty (21. Juli 2009)

Zhou schrieb:


> Hättest erwähnen sollen dass das ein Wettrennen ist es hat so geklungen als ob du das alleine machst



Meine meinung.


----------



## Dream Bass (21. Juli 2009)

Wie schön schon 4 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die die das hier nicht interressiert können ihre Meinungen für sich behalten und mal tief durchatmen =)

Es gibt eben Leute den macht rumplöden auch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das mit dem Stunn Bann stimmt auch nich, wurde auch schon gestunnt, und mit dem Gm geredet,weil es kein großer Unterschied ist wie er dich sterben lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja als Magier natürlich die "Ehy du b00n port mich xyz alter,du hyrensohn" Leute.
Nehmt sie in die Gruppe und portet sie nach Steinard,dann können sie schön laufen =)


----------



## Nicodemus84 (21. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> was wir auch immer wieder mal machen:
> 
> Mensch erstellen, und nackt von nordhain nach Beutebucht laufen.
> 
> ist immer wieder lustig, wenn man ins Schlingendorntal reinkommt, kommt einem schon der erste tiger entgegen ^^




STIMMT! Die Rennen sind auch sehr beliebt! ^^ Bei uns (Server Norgannon) finden ab und zu Rennen statt, die sind dann aber mit nackten Gnomen und die müssen durch die ganze Welt reisen.....werd nie den Anblick der Leichenkolonne in Tanaris vergessen xD Ein toter Gnom lag hinter dem anderen.......


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Juli 2009)

Leuten auf PvP-Servern die items im neutralen zwischen den Fraktionen "tauschen" wollen epics für 1 Kupfer abkaufen. Macht Spass, man bekommt teure Sachen fürn Appel und n Ei UND es ist WOW-Gesetzlich völlig legal ^^.


----------



## Adalfried (21. Juli 2009)

Leider gehen ja viele Dinge nicht mehr.

Der AV Eingang ist sehr beliebt für Mindcontrol gewesen, der große Boss da haut echt rein ;p, aber naja das war mal *schnüff*
Lava schwimmen im Blackrock nur mit Leuten die man nicht leiden kann.

Stranglethorne ist eine lustige Ecke auf PVP Servern und man kann mit etlichen Klassen, sich gegen kleine Ganger wehren.
 - Jäger ist eine sehr lustige Klasse in dem Bezug, man rennt auf die Spotts der Mobs und läuft dann mit diesen weg. Die zwei Verfolger können ja doof genug
   sein und einem Volken, Todstellen und zu sehen wie der Mob zum Spott zurück läuft ;p. Früher ging das mit den Elite Ogre richtig gut ;p oder dem Gurubashi
   Typen ;p, jetzt funzt es recht gut in den Troll ecken, sind genug von dennen da. Dann aufstehen und die Kerlchen erlegen ;p
 - Priester kann ja mit Mindcontrol lenken, einfach in die nähe eigener Wachen gehen und ran ziehen.
 - Auch recht witzig sind Verlangsamungseffekte nutzen gegen Fliehne SPieler, vorallem wenn die einen belagert hatten und gecampt =) rache ist süß
 - Manabrand ist ein Traum gegen diese Leute ... taja Mana müssen sie halt nur haben.

Als Schurke kann man in Battlegrounds die Leute an den Flaggen stehen lassen ;p geht gut und ist lustig um Bunker zu erobern. Einfach Ablenken machen und dann sprinten zum Bunker. Die meisten bleiben erstmal am Flaggenspott (FH zum Beispiel) und warten auf einen Schurken. Ist recht witzig, da doch viele wirklich an den Flaggenpuntken bleiben ^^


----------



## Tremaine01 (21. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,

früher ging es prima, vor Beginn eines Alterac-Schlachtfeldes zu schreiben "/e hat euch als "afk" gemeldet. Um den afk-Status aufzuheben, gebe bitte /afk ein."
Das hat relativ häufig geklappt und war lustig anzusehen, wie 15 von 40 Mann das Schlachtfeld wieder verlassen. ^^ Kann und konnte allerdings auch ne Menge Ärger geben.

Lustig war auch: Ich hatte mir von einem befreundeten Ingi einen Chopper basteln lassen, den ich "ungelernt" noch in meiner Tasche hatte, weil ich noch grübelte ihn eventuell zu verkaufen anstatt in selber zu nutzen. Dann entschied ich mich aber doch, ihn selber zu fahren. 
Beim nächsten Ulduar 10er-Raid vorm ersten Boss sagte ich dann "Ich übernehme einen Chopper", ging zu den Fahrzeugen, und lernte meinen eigenen Chopper zu fahren. Gab natürlich den entsprechenden Erfolg und im TS sagte ich dann irgendwas wie "GEIL! ich hab mich draufgesetzt und es gab den Erfolg! und den Chopper gelernt hab ich auch, wie geil!" Lustig wie auf einmal alle aus ihren Fahrzeugen kamen und zu den Choppern liefen bis ich das ganze aufklärte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EIne befreundete Priesterin steht btw. immer am Naxx-Portstein (beim warten auf Raidbeginn) und wartet auf PvP-geflaggte Hordler um sie per Mindcontrol zu übernehmen und von der Klippe hüpfen zu lassen. Dann schnell in die Instanz und wieder raus. 

Edit: Gleich der erste Beitrag in diesem Forum outet mich als unfugtreibenden Spieler. Na herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (21. Juli 2009)

Tremaine01 schrieb:


> EIne befreundete Priesterin steht btw. immer am Naxx-Portstein (beim warten auf Raidbeginn) und wartet auf PvP-geflaggte Hordler um sie per Mindcontrol zu übernehmen und von der Klippe hüpfen zu lassen. Dann schnell in die Instanz und wieder raus.



ICH BRAUCH NEN PRIESTER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (21. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> was wir auch immer wieder mal machen:
> 
> Mensch erstellen, und nackt von nordhain nach Beutebucht laufen.
> 
> ist immer wieder lustig, wenn man ins Schlingendorntal reinkommt, kommt einem schon der erste tiger entgegen ^^


Hihi jo ... ich habe mit meinem Server-Down-Twink damals aber eine andere Reise gemacht. Wollten uns mit mehreren LVL1 nach OG durchschlagen, jeder auf einem anderen Weg. Ich bin von SW per Schiff nach Auberdine, dann durchs Eschental - dort haben paar RPler schön doof geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nach Orgrimmar gelaufen. Die dummen Gesichter der PVPler vorm Tor ... zu geil. ^^ Dann über Ratschet nach BB und zurück nach SW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ja, mir war da echt langweilig ^^)

Auch witzig: Sich auf Level 80 von Hogger killen lassen ... gar nicht so einfach, wenn da stäwndig welche kommen und den fürn Quest brauchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann gäbs noch Nacktruns ... ach, und so vieles mehr. Danke auch für die netten Angerungen hier. ^^


----------



## Tinaru (21. Juli 2009)

hallo liebe community =)

es sind wirklich sehr gute sachen von euch dabei!

Hier meiner:

das wotlk adoon war so ca 2 monate raus und ich hatte meinen mainbalancedruiden in dala, als mich n kollege anwhisperte ob ich ihn mal in dala rumführen kann, ich "kein ding mach ich sofort" (hintergedanke EIN) ab in die kanalisation mit dem newbie =)

Ich "hier gibts auch noch nen seperaten Eingang mit dem du von draußen in dieses Stockwerk kommst, komm mal mit..."
Er "jo mach ich...bor ist das geil hier"

die szene halte ich hier mal kurz an...mein ziel war es mit meinem kollegen (jäger lvl 78, sitzt auf seinem elek) rauszureiten und ihn abstürzen zu lassen
ich reite also durch den kanalisationsausgang und sehe zu das er mich gleich auf ist...da ich ihn kenne und er mir lieber auf meinen elfenpixelpopo starrt als auf den weg zu achten merkt er nicht das das abflussrohr nicht auf boden endet und schwups er FÄLLT, ich swifte in flugform und fall gleichzeitig vor lachen vom stuhl...keine 2 sek später hab ich den in der telefonleitung und muss mir üble beschimpfeungen anhören aber es war es wert...

hab das dann noch mit einer aus meiner gilde versucht, hab aber die fallverlangsamung von magiern vergessen, ihr aufschrei im ts war aber schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis dann =)


----------



## Estren (21. Juli 2009)

Dampfpanzersteuerungen können mittlerweile auch von anderen benutzt werden.. sind aber dann bei Benutzung gebunden...

Ich hab meinen Pikkolo aus Strath, ist schön alle vorm Briefkasten oder im AH tanzen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal aus Frust wegen eines schlecht gelaufen Raids alle Portale die ein Mage casten kann ineinander gecastet.
Das war eine Gaudi 4 in Dala 6 in SW 3 in Darna 2 Exodar 5 in Eisenschmiede 5 in Theramore. Im TS bin ich verflucht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (21. Juli 2009)

Oder in Dalaran jemanden anhandeln, 5000G ins Fenster legen und dan schreiben kurz Afk und gucken wie lange der Typ wartet^^


----------



## Nokami (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn man die Account daten von nem freund oder sonst was hat bei ihm einloggen mit seinem Flugmount ganz hochfliegen dann abmounten und Alt+F4 drücken.....er wird sich freuen wenn er sich einloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzul (21. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Wenn man die Account daten von nem freund oder sonst was hat bei ihm einloggen mit seinem Flugmount ganz hochfliegen dann abmounten und Alt+F4 drücken.....er wird sich freuen wenn er sich einloggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol das ist ne super idee XD aber bei pala mage oder dudu nicht wirksam^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (21. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> lol das ist ne super idee XD aber bei pala mage oder dudu nicht wirksam^^


doch man muss nur die 100% todhöhe knapp überschreiten den bevor der lade bildschirm weg ist fliegt man schon udn dann ist es schon zu spät


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Juli 2009)

Delorion schrieb:


> Im Raid einfach mal ins TS sagen: "Ich hab hier noch Manaöl. Wem darf ich den Kolben einreiben?"


LOL !


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (21. Juli 2009)

TheDruid schrieb:


> Man merkt das Ferien sind -.-


Richtig, dann würdest du nicht so ein Schrott schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was meinst du wozu ein Forum da ist? Wozu ein Spiel da ist? Wenn du das nicht weist, würde ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenken warum ich spiele!

@TE: Sieht ja mal cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (21. Juli 2009)

als druide einfach ruf bei zirkel des cenarius anklicken und auf "im krieg" klicken dann den cenarius abgesandten schwarzhuf durch og kiten mit feenfeuer^^ macht richtig spaß^^


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

In Naxx immer schön ratten, schaben etc. weggefearen und sich freuen, wenn andere dadurch (im kampf) nicht reggen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (21. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> In Naxx immer schön ratten, schaben etc. weggefearen und sich freuen, wenn andere dadurch (im kampf) nicht reggen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äußerst intelligent... 

Riggedi


----------



## Kr4ZoR (21. Juli 2009)

in azjol nerub als schami (am besten glyphe kaufen) jemanden, den man nicht mag, nach hadronox wasserwandeln geben.
(ich hoffe erklärung ist nicht mehr nötig)


----------



## Taknator (21. Juli 2009)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> in azjol nerub als schami (am besten glyphe kaufen) jemanden, den man nicht mag, nach hadronox wasserwandeln geben.
> (ich hoffe erklärung ist nicht mehr nötig)


das is wie mit nem dk in sklaven(oder war das tiefen?) eisige pfade machen wenn einer knapp vor einem springt kurz bevor man selbst aufknallt wegklicken dann erwischts den anderen aber einen selbst net damit hat ein dk schonma 4 leute zur hölle geschickt...^^ 
auch lustig ist als eule(taifun geskillt) mit nem magefreund zusammen in sklavenunterkünfte(oder tiefen?) auf der bücke die mobs runterzuschubsen dann muss man immer warten bis die wieder da sind xDDD und genau dann wenn der boss gepullt wurde kommt der mob hinterher und macht den healer platt ^^


----------



## RosaTauchadin (21. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD



Nur blöd das man eine Anfrage bekommt ,ob man die gilde auch
wirklich verlassen will...


----------



## FakeEpix (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn man ein Mount hat wo mehrere aufsteigen können: An eine Klippe rennen ( man sollte Priester, Mage oder Noggs Elexier haben) in der Luft abmounten und jeweilige Fähigkeit machen.


----------



## addyy09 (21. Juli 2009)

> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?


ich versteh das immer noch net !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zagron (21. Juli 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> ich versteh das immer noch net !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/gquit ist der Befehl, um seine Gilde zu verlassen.


----------



## addyy09 (21. Juli 2009)

was auch lustig aber auch aegerlich fuer die anderen ist :
wenn es es in naxx heisst mage mach nen tisch ! dann machste  einfach nen portal nach sw und alle sind se wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (21. Juli 2009)

> /gquit ist der Befehl, um seine Gilde zu verlassen.


ohu das ist fiess xD


----------



## rushrage (21. Juli 2009)

hab den 80er rogue meines kumpels in der hintersten ecke von sw abgestellt und den ruhestein sowie die vanish belegung gelöscht :]


----------



## Giuzz (21. Juli 2009)

Mich mit meinem Ally Schurken in einer Hordenhauptstadt für 5on5 Arena angemeldet, dann vanish (leichter zum überleben xD).
Dann kam der Arena invite, kurzers geplänkel und als arena fertig war, war die ganze ally gruppe in einer hordenhauptstadt. Ich dann wieder vanish und anderen waren am arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Level 1 oder 2 twink machen, dann das beste gear holen accbound und alles verzaubern lassen und dann über goldshire, westfall, booty bay und ratschet gehen in ratschet über nen hügel ins orc/troll startgebiet, dann dort pvp anmachen und /afk eingeben warten bis dich wer angreift und dann umhauen xD


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, Geile aber auch Kranke (positiv gemeint^^) ideen.
wer ma versuchen ein paar in die Tat um zu setzen^^


----------



## noizycat (22. Juli 2009)

Was Aktuelles zum Thema:


Gestern standen bei uns in SW zwei völlig gleich aussehende LVL1 Bankchars als "Türsteher" im AH und haben jeden beim Rein- und Rausgehen begrüßt. Sauwitzig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Auch nicht schlecht sind diese "sucht mich in Dalaran/SW/OG ... " Spielchen .... ^^


----------



## Janica-Damira (22. Juli 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> In nem Raid hat wer mal diese Doofe Eisenbahn aufgestellt. Am Anfang war es recht lustig. Aber mit der Zeit voll nervig.
> 
> Oder nach einem Gildentreffen mit 3 10er Schlachtzügen durch die nächste Instanz gerannt. Bei uns war es Schadowfang.




mit nem 10er schlachtzug durch ne 5er ini zu rennen geht nciht..... *nur mal so anmerk*


----------



## C0deX (22. Juli 2009)

als Range auf die Stadtmauer von sw und Leute bei Duellen von oben erschießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PriestIncre (22. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal nen Rouge machen nur um Allis in SW zu nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (22. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt man auf die Mauer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (22. Juli 2009)

Hothgar22 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Mauer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Von außen ganz rechts in die Ecke springen mit dem Mount und noch 2 mal springen dann bist Du oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juli 2009)

rushrage schrieb:


> hab den 80er rogue meines kumpels in der hintersten ecke von sw abgestellt und den ruhestein sowie die vanish belegung gelöscht :]


Account-Sharing !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DizzyDevil (22. Juli 2009)

Nachdem zwei freunden und mir (Eule, Feuer-Mage und Ele-Schami) mal ziemlich langweilig war, haben wir ein kleines Spiel erfunden!
Wir nenne es "Ally Flipper". Dazu suchen wir uns einen Ally, stellen uns in etwas größerem abstand um den ally herum auf (einer direkt vor dem ally) und dann zünden wir nacheinander unsere fähigkeiten (Taiphun, Gewitter und Druckwelle) und schießen so den ally immer zwischen uns hin und her! Sieht echt lustig aus! Haben das auch schon mal mit 6 leuten und einem ally gemacht! Leider ist der ally beim 5ten gestorben! Sah aber echt lustig aus! (Vergleichbar mit dem Mienenfeld beim K3 im Sturmgipfel). Haben das auch schon mal im BG gemacht! Wollen das demnächst auch mal in der arena testen!  ;D


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (22. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mit ner gruppe hero inni bin und die nerven ziemlich, einfach auf die nächste mobgruppe warten, infight irreführung aufn heiler, zur nächsten gruppe, die aufn heiler pullen und totstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann gruppe verlassen und auf die ignors und flames warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (22. Juli 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> wenn ich mit ner gruppe hero inni bin und die nerven ziemlich, einfach auf die nächste mobgruppe warten, infight irreführung aufn heiler, zur nächsten gruppe, die aufn heiler pullen und totstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Solle aktionen hasse ich warumn verpasste dir net nen gefakten disco für so 20 min einfach den wow.exe prozess bebenden oder das lankabel ausstopseln oders modem.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (22. Juli 2009)

das macht ja keinen spass, kann sich ja keiner beschweren. 
und wenn ich genervt bin von der gruppe sinds die halt dann von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ach ja, mach das auch nur wenn dies net anders verdient haben und net weil ich gerade lustig bin


----------



## Apuh (22. Juli 2009)

Als Jäger geht man in irgendeine Hauptstadt und stellt sich tot.
Dann wartet man ab, ob man von einem Pala, Priester o.ä. wiederbelebt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (22. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD



Sau geil^^


----------



## Allysekos (22. Juli 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> Mich mit meinem Ally Schurken in einer Hordenhauptstadt für 5on5 Arena angemeldet, dann vanish (leichter zum überleben xD).
> Dann kam der Arena invite, kurzers geplänkel und als arena fertig war, war die ganze ally gruppe in einer hordenhauptstadt. Ich dann wieder vanish und anderen waren am arsch
> 
> 
> ...




während du laufst bekommst EP,also mit level 1 gibt nicht viel


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Als Jäger geht man in irgendeine Hauptstadt und stellt sich tot.
> Dann wartet man ab, ob man von einem Pala, Priester o.ä. wiederbelebt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm ja, dann warte mal schön *spinweb*...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (22. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




da is wirklich gut. muss man erst mal denken und dann schreiben. und wer nicht dran denkt, das die antwort auch ein /befehl ist, verlässt halt die gilde.

muss ich glaub mal auch probieren ^^


----------



## Mygan (22. Juli 2009)

Also mir macht persönlich dat Pöbeln/mit viel Ironie schreiben Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten natürlich vor SW abhängen un mit den Allys zusammensitzen. 80er Ownen macht mir au viel fun (mit meiner 72er Schurkin, gestern wieder nen 80er krieger mit 18k hp geownt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Giuzz (22. Juli 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> während du laufst bekommst EP,also mit level 1 gibt nicht viel



Naja die Hordler müssen einfach genug mut haben dich anzugreifen..^^
Ansonsten halt hexerport


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

zu etwas bringen?
wow ist dazu da, spass zu haben.
manche haben spass durch herrausvorderungen, andere durch erkunden, manche durch pvp oder epix, oder eben solche kleinigkeiten, die den tag erheitern!


----------



## Hylianlink (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz toller Beitrag, "Killerhexer"! -.-

Würd mal vorschlagen du stehst jetzt auf, genießt das mehr oder weniger tolle Wetter oder trollst dich im Spiel zu deinem "Killerhexer". Da kannst du dich dann meinenthalben schön über diese "WoW-Versager", die scheinbar die Frechheit besitzen mal im Spiel etwas Spass zu haben, lustig zu machen!

So, btt:

Naja, eher ungewollt spassig, noch zu 70er Zeiten:
Schön in Karazhan nach dem Event nochmal Schach spielen, während der restliche Raid sich wundert das einen die Fleischbestien auffressen weil niemand was machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OK, war damals doof, aber heute immer wieder ein schöner Lacher (besser erst mal gildenintern ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Muz (22. Juli 2009)

hehe das hab ich mit meiner alten gilde gemacht wenn leute zu spät zu Ulduar 25 kamen ^^ wir sind alle nach ganz oben hochgeflogen und sind dann losgeritten und von der welt gejumpt ^^ wer das überlebte hatte dann was schickes bekommen xD

ps: ohne tränke etc.


----------



## Nisbo (22. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen also sorry wenn was doppelt ist, auf jeden Fall sollte man Sachen mit Reppkosten dann übernehmen oder nur mit Freunden machen.

- am Ende eines 25iger Raids "Düsterbräus Fernbedienung" rausholen und ein Portal zum grimmigen Säufer machen, evtl sogar ins Portal vom Mage
- als Dudu mit dem Motorrad (oder dem 3er Mammut) einen Beifahrer bei Naxx einladen und runterspringen, im Fall dann in Fluggestalt wechseln


----------



## Durbem (22. Juli 2009)

Viel mach ich in Wow auch nicht mehr. Meist irgendein Mist mit Kumpels ^^

Einiges, was hier schon steht hab ich auch shcon gemacht. Wie diese Alt F4 geschichten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auch richtig geil war: Mein Twink und der von meinem Kumpel (Level 37) haben uns beim Sonnenwendfest in die Hauptstädte der Horde begeben und das Feuer geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind zwar oft gestorben aber es hat derbe Laune gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Piccolo des Flammenfeuers (dem Trinket aus Stratholme) kann man im Raid auch ne Menge Spaß haben, bei ner Raidpause... oder im Ah, bei dem einzigen Brifkasten in SW/Og 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzul (22. Juli 2009)

RosaTauchadin schrieb:


> Nur blöd das man eine Anfrage bekommt ,ob man die gilde auch
> wirklich verlassen will...




nö bekommt man net


----------



## Novane (22. Juli 2009)

Also mein lieblingsjoke war immer noch(hab ich schon lange nimmer gemacht kA ob noch geht^^)
man sammelt sehr viele mages so min. 100-150 ab lvl 24 glaub
dann auf nach OG vor dir bank und nonstop die feuersäule und blizzard casten
wenn man eh schon leichte lags auf den servern hat und grade eh 200 vor der bank stehen und rumprahlen bekommt
man langsame rechner soweiet dassie abstürzen und mit viel lgück auch den server (2mal haben wirs 2005 hinbekommen)
allerdins endete dies mitnem ticket das wir das bitte lassen sollen^^


----------



## DevilsForce (22. Juli 2009)

Hab nicht alles gelsen hoffe es gabs noch nicht.


Nach dem legen von flickwerk kommen doch diese kleinen grünen dinger an denen man vorbei muss ohne sie zu berühren.

Waren ein paar dabei die noch nie naxx waren also haben ihnen erzählt tank muss anstürmen und heiler kräftig heilen und schnell umklopfen, naja mein kumpel und ich ham uns gekugelt vor lachen^^

MfG

DF


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Unter Stormwind gibts Flächen durch die man einfach durchfällt und stirbt(man wird auf dem friedhof vor Sw wiederbelebtund kann sich normal rezzen)es gibt aber auch eine Fläche,wenn man durch diese fällt,landet man im Magierturm.Ist sehr schön da Leute zu erschrecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S:Ich sag euch nicht welche Fläche,also viel "Spaß" beim ausprobieren.


----------



## Werfloh (22. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Auch witzig: Sich auf Level 80 von Hogger killen lassen



Ab dem nächsten Patch sollte das wieder leichter werden, wenn er endlich zurückkehrt im Kolloseum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wip (22. Juli 2009)

Als ich mit meinem besten Kumpel zusammen getwinkt hab, haben wir uns ab und zu im /1 gegenseitig zugeflamet wenn uns mal langweilig war.
Im Grunde nur so alberne Kleinigkeiten wie "XY stinkt", "ZX ist so ein Nap"...
Ihr glaubt nicht wie schnell sich Leute da einmischen ^^

Einmal haben wir es auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel so weit gekriegt, dass sich nach einem kurzen Geplänkel zwischen uns beiden zwei andere Spieler anfingen sich gegenseitig zu flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was man auch mal machen kann, ist in den Gildenchannel in einer Zeile übelst derbe Beleidigungen reinzuschreiben und das ganze anschließend mit einem "sry, fc -.-" kommentieren...
Sorgt für reichlich Verwirrung wenn man das mitten in eine Unterhaltung reinschreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (22. Juli 2009)

wip schrieb:


> Was man auch mal machen kann, ist in den Gildenchannel in einer Zeile übelst derbe Beleidigungen reinzuschreiben und das ganze anschließend mit einem "sry, fc -.-" kommentieren...



Den muss ich mir merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shimori (23. Juli 2009)

Was auch lustig ist wenn man die Account Daten von einem Kumpel hat der grade nciht on ist. Den Ruhestein wegschmeißen und ihn am A... der Welt platzieren ;-) 

Oder auf das flugmount setzen so hoch wie gehts fliegen ausloggen drücken und kurz vorm ausloggen das FLugmount wegmachen ;-)


----------



## Kremlin (23. Juli 2009)

Schaut euch die T9 Sets an. Da habt ihr eure Funitems.


----------



## The-Dragon (23. Juli 2009)

Schade das ich das Meiste davon mit den Leuten auf meinem Server nicht machen, die verstehen keinen Spaß.

Das lustigste, was ich je in WoW gesehen hab, war ein Level 1-Gnomen-Raid. Sucht mal bei Google danach.
Hunderte von niedrigstufigen Gnomen zwischen 1 und 5 versuchen, eine 60er Taurin zu töten. Wasn Spektakel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ratet mal, wer gewonnen hat. Die Gnome!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich spiel selber ne Taurin).

Aber als ich das hier gelesen hab mit dem Ally Flipper (steht auf Seite 6 oder so) hab ich mich echt weggeschmissen vor lachen.


----------



## Dwargan (23. Juli 2009)

Wir haben mal Gnomenfußball gespielt.Man brauchte einen Hexer einen Magier und einen Priester pro Team.dann wurde das Tor jeweilige Tor markiert mit Rauchsignalen oder so und man musste den Gnomen in der mitte ins gegnerische Tor fearen.Die Magier waren Torwart und haben den Ball/Gnom gesheept.War ganz lustig hat nur gedauert^^


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juli 2009)

Als Druide mit mehrsitzermount ist auch fies, wenn man mal einen DK-''kumpel'' beim questen hilft und halt mit dem Mount bissl mitschleppt, einfach den abgrund der Scherbenwelt zB runter, abmounten, flugform und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dk war jetzt nurn Beispiel, aber kaum sonst wer hält sich ja noch in der Schwerbenwelt auf x)


----------



## stephaneagle (23. Juli 2009)

Setzt euch in euren Chopper,sucht euch nen Beifahrer und dann benutzt mal euren "eisernen flachmann" =)                Ansonsten kann ich nur den schon zuvor genannten "/me ignoriert euch jetzt." empfehlen..ist immer für eine nette Reaktion gut.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (23. Juli 2009)

Dwargan schrieb:


> Wir haben mal Gnomenfußball gespielt.Man brauchte einen Hexer einen Magier und einen Priester pro Team.dann wurde das Tor jeweilige Tor markiert mit Rauchsignalen oder so und man musste den Gnomen in der mitte ins gegnerische Tor fearen.Die Magier waren Torwart und haben den Ball/Gnom gesheept.War ganz lustig hat nur gedauert^^


 Lawlz! 
oha hab mich grad so weggeroflt


----------



## Dream Bass (23. Juli 2009)

Und ich dachte ich hätte kranke ideen =)

Schon 8 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (23. Juli 2009)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> mit nem 10er schlachtzug durch ne 5er ini zu rennen geht nciht..... *nur mal so anmerk*



hmm ich war mit nem twink auch schon zu 10. in hdw weil so viele gezogen werden wollten ^^


----------



## Sundarkness (23. Juli 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> hmm ich war mit nem twink auch schon zu 10. in hdw weil so viele gezogen werden wollten ^^


geht das überhaupt?
bin mir da nicht so sicher ^^


----------



## Ellesime (23. Juli 2009)

Was auch immer wieder gut kommt als Paladin ist die SDS aufn Tank Geschichte.Hat bei uns schon für viel Spass und Gelächter aber auch Gemecker gesorgt.


----------



## Slighter (23. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> hehe, sind ja einige lustige sachen gekommen bis jetzt ;-) aber mir fällt da auch noch was ein: wenn man in 1k winter angreifer ist, erscheint das portal ja erst genau dann, wenn die schlacht beginnt. Und als noch 15 Sekunden bis zum Start waren, hab ich meinen Bohrer vom Braufestevent der einen nach UBRS bringt gestellt (das aufstellen dauert 10 sekunden), unzwar genau an die stelle wo das Portal kommt. Zack, 8 Leute waren in den Schwarzstiefelfelsen ;-) Geht sogar noch besser als Mage, wenn man ein Portal hinstellt, da es dem 1k winter portal viel ähnlicher sieht, aber viele Leute klicken in den Letzten sekunden einfach nur noch wild auf die stelle, an der das Portal erscheint =D




als mage bestimmt ultras funny nur hab das selbst erlebt von 40 leuten waren nachher 30 in der exodar und der eswt auf de mbg dann musste erst neues portal auf nach dala und dann endlich nach 1k winter^^, war aber geil wie die sich alle aufgeregt haben.


----------



## Megamage (23. Juli 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Ab dem nächsten Patch sollte das wieder leichter werden, wenn er endlich zurückkehrt im Kolloseum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Look at Buffed Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Was auch einfach Geil ist, in der Gurubashi Arena oder der Dm Arena Freunde hin Porten und dann Killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kameljäger (23. Juli 2009)

In Raids und Gruppen ganz witzig:

/me erstellt ein Fischmal 

und warten bis die Ersten fragen wo das Ding jetzt steht ;-)


oder als Hexer:

"Unsichtbarkeit entdecken" buffen anstatt "Unterwasseratmung" ...und zugucken wie der Lebensbalken bei seinem Mitspieler unter Wasser langsam verschwindet :-D


----------



## El_Arx (23. Juli 2009)

Hi, also erstmal Thx für die ganzen geilen ideen,

Nun einer meiner Favorites:

-Bin öfters mit Rl kumpels brt gegangen, (auf lvl 55) brauchten halt öfters noch heal und tank, als wir dann vorm Portstein so standen, haben wir uns slebst nochmal geportet, d.h. den port nicht angenommen, halt nur dass man nurnoch bestätigen musste, sind dann in die lava runtergejumpt und *klick* wieder hochgeportet, dann haben die leute oft geglaubt das ginge einfach so und sind dann in der lava gestorben, gab schon derbe lachanfälle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg El_Arx


----------



## addyy09 (23. Juli 2009)

> /me erstellt ein Fischmal


jab das hab cih schon mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/e bereitet ein Fischmahl zu! so war das und alle fingeh an zu suchen xD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (23. Juli 2009)

Als ich das mit Alt+F4 gelesen hab ist mir folgendes wieder eingefallen:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=12454665647
Der Hotkey bug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schauts euch an, wers net kennt


----------



## Esda (23. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab schon ne Menge Spaß, wenn ich mich nur in rnd-Naxx hinter die grünen Frogger-Blubbs setze und die ganzen Nubbels wiederbeleb, die da verrecken... und dann die, die stehen geblieben sind, um die Toten auszulachen...


----------



## Millwall (15. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde aber:

In Donnerfels in der Höhle unter der Anhöhe der Geister haben die Verlassenen eine kleine Unterkunft. Dort gibt es eine Questgeberin namens Clarice Foster. Im Film "Schweigen der Lämmer" wird die FBI-Agentin CLARICE Starling von der Schauspielerin Jodie FOSTER gespielt, ich denke das soll ne Anspielung sein.

Und wer die Alien Filme kennt (besonders Teil 2), der sollte mal nachsehen, wer in der Eiskrone im Kreuzfahrerturm steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rüstmeisterin Vaskess...die trägt auch ein rotes Stirnband, wie die Vasquez im Film.


----------



## Schustrij (15. Februar 2010)

das beste hast du leider vergessen:

wenn einem langweilig ist und er bisschen spaß haben will, dann geht man offline und hat spaß im reallife !!!


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Februar 2010)

und ich lebte in dem Irrglauben das ein Spiel auch spaß machen tut und gegen langeweile helfen kann. danke für deine Erleuchtung Schustrij

zum topic:

Gildenkollegin und ich melden uns als Gruppe für Rndm Hero an 

Sie Heiler (Priester) ich als Tank (Bärchen) bin aber noch nicht umgeskillt als bäumchen unterwegs. 

Man glaubt kaum wie lange es teilweise dauert bis den leuten auffällt das kein Tank da ist und einfach drauf los nuken. naja heilung is genug da :-)

lg Sily


----------



## zakuma (15. Februar 2010)

> Looool, das will ich mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist nicht schwer unter OG zu kommen ich kenne mehrere Möglichkeiten und auch als Nicht Mage hinters AH zu kommen ist easy,

Unter OG der eine Trick ist beim Hunter Lehrer Auf die kleinere Maure Hüpfen, anschließend auf den Balken zu laufen und aufs Dach gegenüber und dan dann drunter.

Schon X- Mal gemacht während BG wartezeiten... und die Andere Verrate ich nicht ;D


----------



## Nuelo (15. Februar 2010)

In Nagrand gibts die Quest Gegen jede Chance, die original Against all Odds heisst. Zum einen ist es im englischen ein Sprichwort, zum Anderen heissen so Lieder von Tupac und den Outlaws. Ich als Fan fand es ganz cool.


----------



## Tschinkn (15. Februar 2010)

Hexerportal ganz am Ende der Röhre stellen, die aus der Kanalisation von Dalaran nach draußen führt zusammen mit einem Druiden der in Flugform von außen den Port einleitet.

Auch schön ist es mit einem anderen auf den Triebwerken der Himmelsbrecher in Eiskrone zu landen und dann abzumounten. Die Himmelsbrecher fliegt dann unter einem weg und man steht in der Luft (Bug). Man kann (fast) alles casten und kann auch wieder aufmounten, aber wenn man sich jetzt bewegt geht's ab nach unten. Als Paladin kann man nun göttliches Eingreifen wirken. Man stirbt selbst zwar auch, aber eben repkostenfrei. Der andere steht in der Blase. Wenn er sich diese wegdrückt geht's in den freien Fall. Der eigene Leichnam schwebt mangels Bewegung dann in der Luft. Man kann mit der Wiederbelebung entweder warten bis die Himmelsbrecher wieder vorbei kommt oder sich einfach das Gottesschild geben um den Sturz repkostenfrei zu überleben. Idealerweise macht man das nicht mit Priestern, Druiden, Mages oder Ingis.... sonst ists ggf nicht ganz so komisch.

Ein Klassiker für mich sind die ZG Mount Runs (geht natürlich auch in jeder anderen Instanz, sollte aber reitbar sein): Sobald der Raptor und der Tiger wieder mal nicht gedroppt sind sofort rauf aufs Mount und auf dem Rückweg facepullen was geht. Wichtig ist, dass man vorne reitet. Sobald man aus der Ini raus ist drehen die Mobs recht geschlossen um....Zwar sind alles "nur" LVL60 Mobs, wenn aber genug Axtwerfer dabei sind kommt man aus dem Stun nicht mehr raus.

Unten in der Kanalisation von Dalaran gibt es für die Quel'Delar Questreihe zwei angreifbare Agenten - einen von der Allianz (am Gasthaus), einen von der Horde (am Schwarzmarkt). Mit denen kann man auch lustige Dinge veranstalten. Ggf kann man noch den Hai in den Prank mit einbauen, der im Wasser des Schwarzmarkts seine Bahnen zieht....


----------



## NightCreat (15. Februar 2010)

Im Raid: /me bereitet ein Fischmahl zu!


----------



## Morélia (15. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> das beste hast du leider vergessen:
> 
> wenn einem langweilig ist und er bisschen spaß haben will, dann geht man offline und hat spaß im reallife !!!


Tja. Da hst Du wohl das Topic nicht richtig gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgepasst und mitgedacht. 

BTT: Das mit dem Fischmahl sollt ich auch mal machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nämlich meist mein Job im Raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> im /g schreiben (als alli)
> [Gilde][Orcisch] Gar`tak kek.
> dann kommt
> [Gilde] Lol wie machst du dass
> ...



Kannst wenigstens noch drunter schreiben das du es von Damokles hast...


Edit: Wenn ich auf Dungeonfinder warte geh ich mit meinem tundramammut des Reisenden im Kreis in Dalaran und irgendwann sind 20 Leute hitermir die das auch machen.





Also ich follow immer Low-Lv Charaktere im Startgebiet, das regt die meist total auf.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Februar 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Saatbombe, als mein Kumpel sie macht und wir cA 6 Rp-ler gekillt haben XD
> 
> http://www.wegame.co...e_in_Goldshire/




Wie geht das?


----------



## Janica-Damira (15. Februar 2010)

Noggenfogger trinken, bis man zum skelett wird..... ich weiß nicht, wie oft die dd's in den random Gruppen schon versucht haben mich umzuklatschen. (geht am besten in hdz4)


----------



## Allystix (15. Februar 2010)

Delorion schrieb:


> Im Raid einfach mal ins TS sagen: "Ich hab hier noch Manaöl. Wem darf ich den Kolben einreiben?"



LOLZ! Einfach Epic!

Naja ich wüsste auch was. Man muss in einer Gruppe/einem Schlachtzug sein. Wenn man vor einem Abgrund steht sollte man nach hinten laufen. Dann auf den Rand zulaufen und anhalten, SOFORT Leertaste drücken. Sieht aus als ob man gegen eine unsichtbare Barriere springt. Dan im Gruppen/Schlachtzugschannel sagen: "Hey, hier ist eine unsichtbare Barriere, springt mal dagegen"!

Mfg Allystix

PS: Übertreibts nicht sonst habt ihr den Salat.


----------



## Kersyl (15. Februar 2010)

Schöne orte wie z.B die Donnerfälle entdecken

Bissl böse aber: exploiten wie z.B old if(ja geht immernoch^^)

Meine lieblingsaktivität wurde schon genannt nämlich: Langsame fall sprünge machen...naja das mit exploit ist ja soziemlich zusammen wie pech und schwefel, Big und mac, Mage und Kaffeautomat..^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (15. Februar 2010)

Bei uns inner Gilrde nen Dk

DK: Wie wird man schnell 80??
Ich: Leveln
Dk: Gehts ned schneller ????ß
Gildenmember: Doch, gm befehl, machn .levelup 80
.....
.....
Dk:.levelup 80





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ingame_wow (29. April 2010)

Huhu,
Erst mal ich weiss das es Threads in solcher Form gibt aber ich wollte einen frischen machen weil die anderen auf Eis liegen^^
Der Threadname sagt denke ich wohl alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fang dann mal an.

http://www.img-hosti...?img=1272560695
(rankwatchnerv^^)


Ps Der Link ist sauber also keine Angst^^

Edit:sehe wird nix


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> Ps Der Link ist sauber also keine Angst^^



Das ja aber nich lustich


----------



## zeltstricker94 (29. April 2010)

ich find die chatzeile nicht lustig


----------



## Sagmentus (29. April 2010)

Die is echt nich lol^^


----------



## Tandoori (29. April 2010)

Entweder er is wirklich nicht lustig oder wir verstehn ihn alle nicht :/


----------



## Harokto (29. April 2010)

lustig is was anderes ...


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. April 2010)

das isn 0815 flame nicht lustig würde ich alles was so kommt hier posten wären es mehrere Seiten ^^


----------



## Kozlord (29. April 2010)

boah sry aber der war echt schlecht


----------



## MewMewMewtu (29. April 2010)

Was is daran lustig wenn jemand penis schreibt? Mir wurden auch schon allerhand perverses geschrieben,
und ich stells nicht hier rein also: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (29. April 2010)

Ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stasjan (29. April 2010)

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`
&
http://z0r.de/2097 @TE


----------



## Greuliro (29. April 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> http://www.img-hosti...?img=1272560695






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaya (29. April 2010)

Als Schurke mit einem Schamanen, Ingi und Magier auf dem Wasser campen...


----------



## G1go (29. April 2010)

ich schnab mir immer meine Täuschungskugel und renn dann alls MEGA großer gnom durch og xD


----------



## Simi1994 (29. April 2010)

Für Fun? 20er-39er PvP mit meinem kleinen Verstärkerschami, echt spassig, weil die einzige Möglichkeit für den Gegner lange genug zu überleben um mich zu killen darin besteht, einen Schild zu zünden, sprich gegen Priester, Palas und hexer mit Voidwalker und Vorliebe für Fear wirds ziemlich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polchen (30. April 2010)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Man schreibt in Gilden chat
> 
> /cquit und /gquit sitzen auf ein Baum /cquit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> Ich hab das mal gemacht 2 leute haben die Gilde verlassen was haben wa in Ts gelacht einfach herlich xDD




xDDDD grandios


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

joa ganz nette ideen dabei vllt werd ich ma welche umsetzen wenn ich lust hab =)


----------



## Cazor (18. Juni 2010)

lustig ist auch, wenn man mit seinem lvl1er Banker im AH das Item mit dem höchsten Itemlevel rauswühlt und dann das Emote:

/me bekommt Beute: [Beinplatten des schmerzhaften Todes] (Item natürlich dabei verlinken) schreibt. 

Oder neulich hab ich das in einer kurzen Raidpause mit dem heroischen Wille des Todesbringers gemacht.. da hat unser Plündermeister lustig reagiert mit /me notiert sich 120 DKP für Neriat..


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (18. Juni 2010)

Super Sai'ansphäre (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37254) meins seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (18. Juni 2010)

Hab mir gestern in ICC25 nen kleinen Scherz erlaubt mit meinem Magier. Vor Sindra fiel der Gruppe ein, dass sie nochmal Kekse wollen. Ich öffne nen portal nach Theramore, die hälfte des Raids klickt drauf weil sie so gierig auf die Kekse sind. So schnell hat man 15 80er in Theramore. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (18. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern in ICC25 nen kleinen Scherz erlaubt mit meinem Magier. Vor Sindra fiel der Gruppe ein, dass sie nochmal Kekse wollen. Ich öffne nen portal nach Theramore, die hälfte des Raids klickt drauf weil sie so gierig auf die Kekse sind. So schnell hat man 15 80er in Theramore.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn's ein Randomraid war hätt ich dich rausgekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (18. Juni 2010)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Hey,
> als Dudu sich das 20k mammut holen oder den Chopper. Oben bei naxx auspacken, paar sekunden später sitzt schon der erste trin.
> Dann einfach runterreiten in flugform wecheln und dein "Partner" geht schnell sterben wenn er keine guten Reflexe hat.
> 
> ...



Hey, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich mal machen ^.^
Nice


----------



## Vultoq (18. Juni 2010)

BASEJUMPING FTW!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jengor (18. Juni 2010)

Statt /e bereitet ein Fischmahl zu! kann man auch /e bereitet ein %tmahl zu! machen (%t fügt den namen des anvisierten ziels ein)


----------



## Glied (18. Juni 2010)

Weiß nicht ob es schon jemand erwähnt hatte aber wir spielen öfter mal DK-Ping Pong.

Sind zwischen 10 und 20 Leute alle frisch erstellten dk lvl 55 leisten nur mit todesgriff belegen und dann ab ins Schlingendorntal. 
Dann verstecken sich alle n bischen und sobald n alli vorbeireitet her ziehen, dann gleich der nächste und der nächste usw ^^ bis der beim letzen durch ist is Todesgriff beim ersten wieder ready. Kann man also die ganze zeit so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht echt lustig aus wenn alle im kreis stehen und jeweils die gegenüberstehenden immer ranziehen...

Viel spaß beim testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (19. Juni 2010)

Skÿwalker schrieb:


> Wenn's ein Randomraid war hätt ich dich rausgekickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War Gildenintern. ;D

Haben uns alle kaputt gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

